# Optimista topik



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

Hi meg háj meg minden, kedves mindenki! E topik azon célból lett nyitva, mert világunkban és életünkben oly sok a bánat és a bú... Illik tehát hogy legyen egy olyan hely is benne, ahol a kedves Olvasó és Idelátogató kizárólag - értitek KIZÁRÓLAG!!!! - csak JÓ hírekkel szembesülhet! Méghozzá kéretik kerülni a politikát meg az általánosságokat: kizárólag oyan hírekre azaz örömökre gondolok, amik SZEMÉLYESEN ÁTÉLTEK, tehát amik konkrétan megtörténtek valakivel!

Példákkal élve: Az nem e topik témája hogy „jaj de jó mert ma Zambezi árvaházaiban minden kisgyereknek jutott reggeli kakaó”. Ez általánosság. Hovatovább, az se biztos hogy igaz, mert aki ideírja, vélhetőleg csak a hírekből értesült róla, de a médiák gyakran hazudnak.

Ha azonban valaki azt mondja, épp kakaóra vágyott, de üres volt már a pénztárcája, ekkor talált a földön kétszáz forintot, s ebből megvolt a maga kakaója, az személyes élmény, jó hír, ezért e topikban van a helye!

Mindezzel az a célom, hogy ha valaki teljesen depi már, végigolvasgathassa e topikot, s rájöjjön, igenis történik egy rakás JÓ IS minden emberrel! Van öröm az életben!

Kezdem is akkor. Most az iménti pillanatokban engem nagy öröm ért - persze, csak mert alaposan megdolgoztam érte: befejeztem legújabb regényemet. A tizedik leghosszabb művem. A címe: Aspia.
Amiatt ez a címe, mert arról szól, hogy egy rakás asperger-szindrómás illető kivándorol egy idegen bolygóra hogy ott olyan társadalmat építsen fel, melyben ők jól érzik magukat, melyben rájuk szükség van, ahol ők megbecsült személyek. A sztori az ő kalandjaikról szól.
A mű 154816 szó, azaz tényleg jó hosszú. Körülbelül 2 éven át írtam (igaz hogy közben sok minden máson is dolgoztam), s teljes egészében itt az USA-ban született meg, azaz itt kezdtem el, s itt fejeztem be, azaz teljes joggal mondhatjuk hogy a mű léte az Egyesült Államoknak köszönhető, hálás is vagyok érte ennek az országnak.

Nekem mindig roppant öröm amikor befejezek egy művet, gondoltam megosztom az örömömet veletek is, s akkor jött az ötlet hogy efféle örömei másnak is lehetnek, miért is ne születhetne ezek megosztására egy dedikált topik is, elvégre a közmondás is úgy tartja, hogy az örömöt a bánattól épp az különbözteti meg elsősorban, hogy az örömből annál több lesz, minél többfelé osztják!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

Na, írok még jó dolgokat amik történtek velem! Ma történt, hogy végre megtaláltam a youtube-on egy dalt, amit régóta kerestem mert gyermekkoromban nagyon szerettem, de abszolút nem emlékeztem a címére. A dal maga ugyan kissé szomorkás, de a dallama szép (nekem legalábbis tetszik), s maga a jó hír az, hogy sok év után végre MEGTALÁLTAM!

Ez az:


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

Folytatom. Tegnap meg az történt, hogy végre találtam plugint a böngészőmhöz, amivel tetszőleges youtube videót letölthetek. Vagy akár csaupán a hangsávot róla (bár ez nekem nem olyan fontos, mert ha magát a videót letöltöttem, a hangsávot már én is könnyen lenyesem róla magamnak). Örülök e pluginnak, mert így már nem szorulok rá a letöltögetéshez mindenféle gyanús online oldalak igénybevételére.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

Bár nem ma történt, de megemlítem azt is, hogy érdekesen alakult az USA-ba kijövetelem. Amikor Magyarországon felszálltam a repcsire, beszálláskor elkobozták a bicskámat... Én kis naív, nem tudtam hogy bicskával nem szabad felmenni a fedélzetre... nem volt nagy bicska, még csak nem is igazán éles, mégse lehetett. Azt mondták, választhatok: bedobom az ottani szemetesbe, vagy nem utazom... Fájó szívvel, de kidobtam inkább.

Na, erre már az USA-ban, nem sokkal azután hogy megérkeztem, amint életemben először úgy alakult hogy valamiért megszálltam egy kis hotelben, az ismeretlen környezet miatt sokat forgolódtam éjjel az ágyamban, így alul az a fehér szivacsos izé összegyűrődött, nyomta a hátamat. Felkeltem, szétszedtem az ágyat és megigazítottam. Közben pedig felfedeztem a matrac és az ágy fája közé lecsúszva egy jókora, pompás bicskát, messze sokkal élesebbet és komolyabbat mint amit Magyarországon a reptéren kidobattak velem! Úgy tűnik abban a hotelban a housekeeper rosszul takaríthatott, figyelmetlen volt az ágyazáskor... de eszem ágában se volt bánni! Azóta is megvan e bicska, és nagyon örülök neki. (Persze, használat előtt alaposan fertőtlenítettem).

Na, most már sok jó hírt írtam e napra!


----------



## kuempepe (2018 Február 1)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Folytatom. Tegnap meg az történt, hogy végre találtam plugint a böngészőmhöz, amivel tetszőleges youtube videót letölthetek. Vagy akár csaupán a hangsávot róla (bár ez nekem nem olyan fontos, mert ha magát a videót letöltöttem, a hangsávot már én is könnyen lenyesem róla magamnak). Örülök e pluginnak, mert így már nem szorulok rá a letöltögetéshez mindenféle gyanús online oldalak igénybevételére.



Egy linuxosnak illik ismerni a youtube-dl-t.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

kuempepe írta:


> Egy linuxosnak illik ismerni a youtube-dl-t.


Ismerem. Természetesen. Sőt ha hiszed ha nem, régebben én magam is írtam teljesen saját youtube-letöltő programot.

A baj azzal van csak, hogy a drága jószagú jutub időnként változtatgatja a sokmindent ott önmagánál, gondolom direkt azért, hogy megnehezítse a letöltögetést. Ember, van neked fogalmad róla, hányszor kellett emiatt újraírnom a letöltőmet?! Mert egy darabig működött, aztán meg nem. És nem benne volt a hiba, hanem hogy közben a jutub maga változtatott valamit. Végül elegem lett az egészből hogy folyton aktualizálgassam.

Ugyanez igaz a youtube-dl -re is: egyszerűen egy idő után nem működtek a régebbi változatok.

Itt azonban a plugin esetében remélem másképp lesz, mert ahogy a többi pluginnál is van frissítés, remélem ez is hozzá lesz mindig igazítva az aktuális állapothoz, automatice. Úgy értem, nem kell hozzá a saját közreműködésem. Hogy kitaláljam, épp mit változtatott a jutub, épp mivel akar megint szopatni.


----------



## kuempepe (2018 Február 1)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> A baj azzal van csak, hogy a drága jószagú jutub időnként változtatgatja a sokmindent ott önmagánál, gondolom direkt azért, hogy megnehezítse a letöltögetést. Ember, van neked fogalmad róla, hányszor kellett emiatt újraírnom a letöltőmet?! Mert egy darabig működött, aztán meg nem. És nem benne volt a hiba, hanem hogy közben a jutub maga változtatott valamit. Végül elegem lett az egészből hogy folyton aktualizálgassam.



Igen, a drága youtube (is) már csak ilyen. Aki pedig fejlesztésre adja a fejét (bár minek, ha van/volt működő megoldás) az pedig vállalja ezt a szopórollert.



advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Ugyanez igaz a youtube-dl -re is: egyszerűen egy idő után nem működtek a régebbi változatok.



Folyamatosan frissítik. A legutóbbi update 4 napos.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

kuempepe írta:


> Folyamatosan frissítik. A legutóbbi update 4 napos.



Ezt én neked készségesen elhiszem. Meg kell azonban említsem, hogy én nem valami mainstream disztrót használok, pld Ubuntu, ami csak úgy maga frissítget automatice! Én a magam disztróját használom, magam készítettem LFS alapon, de még azt is jócskán megvariáltam. Ergo, nálam abszolút semmi se frissül. Ha én frisset akarok valamiből, magam kell feltegyem forrásból.

Na most, van aminél ezt vállalom, van aminél szerintem nem éri meg. Ami ritkán változik, ott azt mondom oké, rászánom az időt (néha...). Ami szinte hetente vagy akár havonta is, ot azt mondom, kínlódjon vele akinek két anyja van...

Tehát, nálam ez így működik illetve nem működik. A plugin oké, az frissülgethet tőlem, azt elintézi a böngészó, ahhoz nem kell forrásból forgassak semmit, és nem kell megkínlódnom a függőségekkel se.


----------



## kuempepe (2018 Február 1)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Ezt én neked készségesen elhiszem. Meg kell azonban említsem, hogy én nem valami mainstream disztrót használok, pld Ubuntu, ami csak úgy maga frissítget automatice! Én a magam disztróját használom, magam készítettem LFS alapon, de még azt is jócskán megvariáltam. Ergo, nálam abszolút semmi se frissül. Ha én frisset akarok valamiből, magam kell feltegyem forrásból.



Nálam sem így megy. A weboldalukról letöltött binárist frissítgetem kézzel, terminálból, amikor éppen kell. A disztróhoz készített csomaggal valami gond volt, így azt kukáztam.

(Halkan hozzáteszem, hogy legszívesebben az egész linuxot kukáznám, ahogy van. 10 év használat és kb. 50 disztribúció után elég volt ebből az inkább vissza, mint előre fejlődő viccrendszerből, ami komoly munkára teljesen alkalmatlan.)

De ez egy optimista topic elméletileg, így inkább itt ezt nem tárgyalnám.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 1)

kuempepe írta:


> Nálam sem így megy. A weboldalukról letöltött binárist frissítgetem kézzel, terminálból, amikor éppen kell. A disztróhoz készített csomaggal valami gond volt, így azt kukáztam.
> 
> (Halkan hozzáteszem, hogy legszívesebben az egész linuxot kukáznám, ahogy van. 10 év használat és kb. 50 disztribúció után elég volt ebből az inkább vissza, mint előre fejlődő viccrendszerből, ami komoly munkára teljesen alkalmatlan.)
> 
> De ez egy optimista topic elméletileg, így inkább itt ezt nem tárgyalnám.



Nézd, az biztos hogy a Linuxnak sok hibája van, de el se tudom képzelni hogy visszatérjek a Windowshoz. A Windows nem operációs rendszer a szememben, hanem egy bitszeméthalom. Vagy ha jóindulatú akarok lenni: Egy hülye vicc, amit sokan komolyan vettek sajnos...

Nézd, a Linux egy eléggé szerteágazó terület, olyan mint egy amúba, erre is meg arra is kinyúlnak a csápjai. Sajnos, mostanában elég sok csápja valóban rossz irányba nyúlik: abba az irányba hogy bloatware legyen, lásd systemd, Grub2, de én ide sorolom a teljes X felületet is (mármint az Xorg-ot), a pulseaudio-t, meg van még egypár efféle: KDE, Gnome, sőt, szerintem az Ubuntu úgy ahogy van a maga teljességében szintén. Mindez nekem se tetszik, na de semmi baj: Ezeket egyszerűen NEM HASZNÁLOM és kész! (Illetve az Xorgot igen, azt sajnos kénytelen vagyok. De azzal azért még együtt lehet élni valahogy).

A Linuxnak megvan az a nagy előnye hogy ha értesz hozzá, bármit kicserélhetsz benne. ÉN MEGTETTEM. A „disztró” amit építettem, nem igazán hasonlít semmi ismertebbre. Persze, efféle mókákra rá kell szánni az időt. Ha azonban egyszer megtanultad, utána már „tied a világ”. És irtó jó meg geek érzés hogy e ezt TUDOD, te ezt ÉRTED, sőt: hogy nem vagy tucatember, hogy EGYEDI vagy, és ez látszik is azon amit használsz...

Mégis, mi lenne a Linux alternatívája szerinted? Windows? Ne nevettess, „onnan jövök”, az utolsó amit használtam a Win98 wolt, na jó win2000-et is, de utóbbit csak munkahelyen talán 2 évig... Nincs az az isten hogy visszatérjek Windows alá...

OSX? Ugyan már... Leültem egyszer elé, 10 perc után visítva menekültem, és mág másnap éjjel is rémálmok gyötörtek... Megmondom miért: Mert állandóan ki akarta találni hogy én épp mit akarok! És erről nem lehetett lebeszélni. Például betettem egy CD lemezt a meghajtóba, s legnagyobb döbbenetemre azonnal beolvasta róla az összes zeneszámot és átkonvertálta mp3-ba! Hát basszus... Én tényleg NAGYON örülök neki ha képes így konvertálgatni de az isten szerelmére, várja meg amíg erre UTASÍTOM! Mi van ha arról a lemezről én csak 1 számot szerettem volna meghallgatni?!
És tele volt egy rakás ilyesmivel az az oprendszer. Köszi de nem. Nem kérem. Pláne hogy még drága is...

Minix? Nos, szimpatizálok vele. Komolyan, többször is ránéztem hogy na áttérjek-e, mert elvileg én a mikrokerneles megközelítés híve vagyok, sajnos azonban nincs natív módon támogatva a 64 bites architektúra benne jelenleg, a 4 giga feletti memóriaterületeket valamiféle „emulációval” vagy mivel éri el, na kösz, így nem okéságos. Emellett egy rakás mindenhez nincs támogatása a perfériák közül, röhej hogy még az USB -re is igaz ez, hát azért az manapság már elég közönséges dolog kéne legyen... Szóval, 10 év múlva talán...

A Linux jelenleg az egyetlen ami szóbajöhet. Szerencsére, olyan nagyon sok rákfenéje nincs is, mindaddig amíg összeválogathatom a nekem tetsző részeket „from scratch”.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 1)

Milyen jó dolog történt ma velem:
Lefekvés előtt, jót kacagtam. Nem szólt rá.
Kèt ember az optimista topikba furcsa nyelven káromkodott...
Én nem értettem semmit, de ők jól el voltak...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Milyen jó dolog történt ma velem:
> Lefekvés előtt, jót kacagtam. Nem szólt rá.
> Kèt ember az optimista topikba furcsa nyelven káromkodott...
> Én nem értettem semmit, de ők jól el voltak...



Ööö... Ez így ahogy írtad, eléggé olyan... olyan... misztikus vagy homályos vagy hogy mondjam. Mit akarsz mondani azzal a rövid mondatoddal, hogy „nem szólt rá”?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

Ma délután megint ért engem egy kis öröm. Megjöttek az alattvalóim, a földigiliszták! Már be is költöztettem a drága kicsikéket az összkomfortos lakhelyükre, a szobai kiskertbe.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 2)

Nem szólt rá-egyenlő- nem számítottam rá...

Tabletről írtam és az automata szókeresője simán átírja a szöveget még a küldés pillanatban is.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 2)

Na kíváncsi leszek én erre a kukac projektre


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Na kíváncsi leszek én erre a kukac projektre


Boldogan beszámolok róla, de szerintem annak nem e topikban van a helye a maga teljes részletességében, hanem abban amit a másik fórumban nyitottam. Ott keresd a jövőben a róluk szóló infót.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 3)

Na csak hogy örömemet megosszam veletek: megszereztem a „Pirx pilóta kalandjai” filmet, és lenyestem róla a hangsávot. Már gyerekkoromban is nagyon szerettem a bevezető zenéjét. Ezt most megosztom veletek, feltöltöttem ide csatolmányként, mp3 formátumban.


----------



## cyrca (2018 Február 4)

Mai aprócska örömöm ennek a topicnak a felfedezése. Bár ahogy elnézem, nincs tolongás, de őszintén szorítok a beindulásáért. 
A mindennapi optimista derű nem tartozik a specialitásaim közé, így 3 napos élményt osztok meg veletek: egy rizikós 
munkahelyi témában sok ilyen-olyan visszajelzés mellett a számomra legfontosabb elismerés így hangzott: "...és annyira őszinte voltál. "Egy bókból két hónapig is elélek." -alapon most ezzel a munícióval felvértezve élem a mindennapjaimat.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 5)

Na, drága mindenkik, ma megérkezett hozzám egy újabb AKAI mini hangfal. Ezt beállítottam a fürdőszobába, s egy Y jack kábellel van a számítógépemhez csatlakoztatva, azaz a számítógépem most 2 hangfalat is táplál: azt ami a szobában van, s azt ami a fürdőszobában. persze mindegyik hangfalnak saját tápegysége van. Mindez azzal a következménnyel jár, hogy ha a fürdőkádban fekszem, akkor is hallgathatom a zenét vagy nyelvleckéket amit a számítógépem játszik le, s még a számokban is előre- meg visszaugorhatok illetve a hangerőt változtathatom, mert wireless billentyűzetem van, elég ha ezt viszem magammal, s amíg a kádban fekszem, addig egy nejlonzacskóba dugom.

Remek dolog, igazi luxus, okvetlenül jó hírnek tartom hogy ezt így megoldhattam! Sőt, hogy egyáltalán eszembe jutott!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 6)

Nem fogjátok elhinni, ma mivel örvendeztetlek meg benneteket kedves reménybeli optimista olvasóim:

LEGYŐZTEM EGY DAGANATOT!

Úgy bizony!

Leírom hogy történt. Talán egy hónapja észrevettem, hogy a jobb lábamon, a térdizület mellett, tehát pont a térd magasságában, annak a belső oldalán - nem hátul, hanem a másik lábammal szemben - valami szemölcs-szerű ragya kezd nőni. Eleinte azt hittem, pattanás, később hogy valódi szemölcs bár nem egészen olyan volt. És érzékeny, nagyon, holott az igazi szemölcsök nem nagyon érzékenyek.

Napról-napra nagyobb lett, jól láthatóan nőtt, a végén már elérte a majdnem fél centis nagyságot, és ekkor már komolyan kezdtem aggódni, mert szemölcsök nem nőnek ekkorára, pláne nem ilyen hamar. Ronda sötét színe volt ráadásul.

Gondolkodtam mit tegyek. Itt Amerikában a kórházi kezelés drága, aztán meg mit is tehetnének másat minthogy kivágják?! Legfeljebb teletömnek előtte fájdalomcsillapítóval meg egy rakás gyógyszerrel aminek még mellékhatása is lehet... És még az se biztos hogy azonnal kivágják, lehet hogy előbb vizsgálgatni kezdik, közben meg ez az undokság tovább nő, és ki tudja hová fejleszt még áttéteket is...

Elhatároztam, a magam kezébe veszem az ügyeket. Azt a módszert alkalmaztam, amit gyermekként többször műveltem már igazi szemölcsökkel szemben is. Ez pedig a következő:

—Levágtam jó sok gyufaszál fejéről késsel a foszfort (vagy micsodát, mindenesetre azt ami azon meggyullad), megtettem ezt nem egy hanem kb 8 vagy tíz gyufaszállal, és alaposan felstószoltam e port meg darabkákat a daganat körül, meg rajta is. Aztán egy öngyújtóval szépen meggyújtottam...

Szép kis robbanás lett... persze, sisteregve égett még a robbanás után is egy darabig, szépen beleégett a húsba, a daganatba meg körülötte. Mikor vége lett, tűvel kipiszkáltam a sebből a kevés elszenesedett égésmaradványt, majd MEGISMÉTELTEM azon nyomban ezt a kezelést, hogy ne csak a szétégett daganat maradjon ott de SEMMI, csak a lyuk... nyilván, most még mélyebbre égett, nagyobb lett a seb, de direkt ezt akartam, égjen csak ki a daganat gyökere is...

Ezután langyos vízzel kimostam a sebet, majd öntöttem bele nem takarélkoskodva a mennyiséggel sebfertőtlenítésre való alkoholt. Hát, csípett... de nem annyira mint gondolnátok, mert a korábbi dupla tűzkezelés alaposan szétégette arrafelé már az idegeket úgyis.

Mikor az alkohol megszáradt (elpárolgott) jött a sebkenőcs és sebtapasz. A kenőcsös kezelést és a sebtapaszcserét naponta megismételtem, 5 napon át. Most már egyik se kell, a daganatnak híre-hamva, bár az látszik a lábamon ott, a helyén, hogy arrafele jócskán megégett. Vörös ott a bőr... Valószínűleg így is marad már, mert nem fáj, nem érzékeny, szóval nem amiatt vörös mintha gyulladt lenne, csak ahogy a gyógyult sebek néznek ki, ha égés miatt keletkeztek eredetileg.

Nem izgat, nem szépségversenyre készülök, különben se az arcomnon van ez hanem a térdem belső oldalán, ahol senki se fog bámulni engem...

Szóval, győztem! Sőt, még büszke is lehetek magamra hogy milyen bátor ipse vagyok...

Jó, na, elismerem, barbár és kőkorszaki módszer. Rém durva. ELLENBEN HATÁSOS...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 6)

Ez akkor is őrültség volt és csak remélni tudom, hogy nem szóródott szét a véráram útján.
Legalább megmutattad volna egy orvosnak vagy nővérnek...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 6)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Ez akkor is őrültség volt és csak remélni tudom, hogy nem szóródott szét a véráram útján.
> Legalább megmutattad volna egy orvosnak vagy nővérnek...


Miért lett volna őrültség? Ami ártalmas, fertőző, beteg, attól jobb megszabadulni a lehető leghamarabb. Különben meg nézd csak meg milyen lett az eredmény, feltöltöm ide neked a képet, percekkel ezelőtt lett készítve, szóval a legfrissebb aktuális állapot! Az a két kis pötty, egy fölötte egy meg alatta úgy keletkezett hogy amikor a lekapart foszfort meggyújtottam, s robbant, akkor egy-egy izzó szikra oda repült és ott is picit megégette a bőrt. Legközelebb okosabb leszek ha ilyesmire lesz szükségem, és mielőtt meggyújtom, vizes ronggyal körbepakolom a „műtét” helyét, hogy csak ott égethessen ahol kell neki.
Egyébként meg ha mégis elpatkolok, semmi baj, legalább nem lesz aki megsért téged akaratlanul is a faragatlan modorával, szóval az is jó hír lesz a számodra...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 6)

Zoli! Ez akkor sem frankó. Miért nem az elején fotóztad le, mielőtt felrobbantottad magad.
Most jó lenne gyulladáscsökkentő, mert bizony piros az udvara...
Ha egyéb nincs, kamilla teás borogatás!(nem filteresből lehetőleg).

Ha még egyszer ezzel asértegetősdivel jössz, kinyírlak!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 6)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Zoli! Ez akkor sem frankó. Miért nem az elején fotóztad le, mielőtt felrobbantottad magad.
> Most jó lenne gyulladáscsökkentő, mert bizony piros az udvara...
> Ha egyéb nincs, kamilla teás borogatás!(nem filteresből lehetőleg).
> 
> Ha még egyszer ezzel asértegetősdivel jössz, kinyírlak!



Figyelj, te sértődtél meg akkor, én nem tehetek róla, többször is kifejtettem hogy nemcsak nem volt szándékos, de még most se tudom, igen, azóta se tudom, min kaptad fel a vizet...

Előtte, igen, úgy lett volna szép ha lefotózom előtte is, ez igaz, de nem jutott az eszembe. Nehogy azt hidd azonban, ha eszembe jut az bármit is megváltoztat. Akkor is megcsinálom. Miért is ne? Az én testem, elvégre... És most te tényleg azt hiszed, ilyen apróságért amit magam is elvégzek secperc alatt, ezért képes leszek kiadni a dokiknak annyi pénzt amit egy hónap alatt is alig keresek meg, nem beszélve róla hogy minimum egy nap kimaradás nekem a munkából, de lehet hogy több is mert előbb elkezdik vizsgálgatni, mintát venni, tudomisén, meg az útiköltség...

Nem hiányzik ez nekem, tudod.

És nem kell rá semmi gyulladáscsökkentő, mert NEM GYULLADT. Pirosnak piros, de ahogy nem minden arany ami fénylik, úgy nem minden gyulladt ami piros... Ez nem gyulladt, mert ha az volna, akkor fájna. De nem fáj. Egyáltalán nem fáj. Akkor se ha direkt megnyomogatom. Szóval NE AGGÓDJ! Én már láttam olyan illetőket akiknek megégett valami testrészük, de rég meggyógyult - na ugyanilyen piros volt az a testfelületük évekkel később is, holott rég gyógyult volt már és nem gyulladt. Velem most ugyanez van. Semmi gond tényleg. Gond akkor lenne ha újra kezdene nőni, de nem hiszem hogy ez bekövetkezne, mert optimista vagyok.

Ha meg mégis úgy lesz majd azt is leégetem. Kizárólag akkor lehet baj ha nem rajtam hanem bennem kezd nőni valami, de akkor meg vállat vonok hogy így jártam és kész, valamiben elvégre muszáj meghalni mert senki se élhet örökké. Ezesetben valóban bemegyek a kórházba, megkérdem kb mennyi időm van hátra, arra az időre beosztom az eddig összegyűjtött pénzemet és kész, élem a világomat.

Lazán kell felfogni a dolgokat, bébi, legalábbis annál lazábban, minél közelebb kerülünk a Végső Pillanathoz...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 6)

Zoli! Ez nem ilyen egyszerű. Meghalni meglehet,ha malacod van relatíve egészségesen patkolsz el.
A kiszolgáltatott és nyomorék magatehetetlen testben bezárva várni a halált borzasztó kegyetlen állapot.
Olyanok vagyunk mi mint a Tom és Jerry.
Soha nem sértettél meg,ilyet soha nem is mondtam, ellenben minden alkalommal amikor valamit nem értesz vagy ráadásul félre, akkor rám vered a balhét.
Vedd már elő az eszed és gondolkozz! Ha igaz lenne amit állítasz, akkor most írnék ide?
Ha megsértődöm, azt észre fogod venni, mer akár mit fogsz írni, átrollerezek rajta. 
Borogasd kamillával!


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 7)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Zoli! Ez nem ilyen egyszerű. Meghalni meglehet,ha malacod van relatíve egészségesen patkolsz el.
> A kiszolgáltatott és nyomorék magatehetetlen testben bezárva várni a halált borzasztó kegyetlen állapot.
> Olyanok vagyunk mi mint a Tom és Jerry.
> Soha nem sértettél meg,ilyet soha nem is mondtam, ellenben minden alkalommal amikor valamit nem értesz vagy ráadásul félre, akkor rám vered a balhét.
> ...



Látod, én mint aspi annyira nem rendelkezem érzékkel a társas kapcsolatokhoz hogy komolyan azt hittem hogy megsértődtél, erre most kiderül hogy mégse. Ez nekem egy tök váratlan hír volt, úgy képzeld el. Mindazonáltal JÓ HÍR, szóval örülök hogy leírtad, mert itt a helye az optimista topikban!

Szóval akkor „szent a béke”, nagyszerű.

Bekentem a kedvedért sebkrémmel megint, bár tök felesleges. Kamillám nincs. Ne aggódj már miattam, még féltékeny lesz a férjed! (Már ha van férjed. Nem tudom van-e). Nehogy emiatt megsértődj! Csak azt akartam kifejezni hogy bízd már rám, nem vagyok annyira idióta mint hiszed rólam, különben meg itt ahol élek van egy rakás barátom, ha nagyon szarul alakulnának a dolgaim, van aki segítsen. Szóval nyugi, én ezt mind azért írtam le hogy jó hírt közöljek, nem ám hogy aggodalomba taszítsalak téged vagy bárkit miattam!

Ezek a nők... sosem ismerem ki magamat rajtuk ha ezer évig élnék akkor se... azt hittem lesz nagy hurrá meg öröm hogy jaj de jó milyen ügyi gyerek vagyok, erre most itt a nagy jajveszékelés hogy jaj mi lesz velem... Mi lenne, egészségesebb vagyok mint korábban voltam, mert már nincs daganatom...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 7)

Zolika! Ez nem daganat volt.
Tudod, a hülyeség az mindig aggasztó.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 7)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Zolika! Ez nem daganat volt.
> Tudod, a hülyeség az mindig aggasztó.



És még csodálkozol hogy bepöccenek rád? Most is miként fogalmaztál? Holott a másik topikban világosan kifejtettem hogy kifejezetten azt nem tolerálom ha lehülyézel. Azt hiszem kénytelen vagyok letiltani téged. Nincs szükségem egy hisztis tyúkra aki abszolút minden ok nélkül időnként csak úgy belém mar. Pá!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 7)

valaki majd csak elmagyarázza, hogy a hülyeséget csinálni az nem egyenlő a lehülyézéssel.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 8)

Az USA remek hely komolyan mondom! Szemlátomást kárpótolni akar amiatt, mert a kijövetelkor a magyarok a reptéren elkobozták a bicskámat. (fentebb írtam). Ugyanis találtam MÉGEGY BICSKÁT, még sokkal jobbat mint amit korábban találtam, nagyobbat, profibbat, és igazán márkásat, mert Smith&Wesson márkájú!


----------



## janibacsi (2018 Február 19)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Folytatom. Tegnap meg az történt, hogy végre találtam plugint a böngészőmhöz, amivel tetszőleges youtube videót letölthetek. Vagy akár csaupán a hangsávot róla (bár ez nekem nem olyan fontos, mert ha magát a videót letöltöttem, a hangsávot már én is könnyen lenyesem róla magamnak). Örülök e pluginnak, mert így már nem szorulok rá a letöltögetéshez mindenféle gyanús online oldalak igénybevételére.


Ha esetleg megosztanád ezt a pligint, akkor már én is elmondhatnám, hohy történt velem egy jó dolog, mert találtam egy plugint... egyébként gratulálok a könyvedhez!


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 19)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Nem fogjátok elhinni, ma mivel örvendeztetlek meg benneteket kedves reménybeli optimista olvasóim:
> 
> LEGYŐZTEM EGY DAGANATOT!
> 
> ...


Majd pár év múlva fog kiderülni győztél-e.
Gyógyszermellékhatástól félsz? A rosszul kezelt melanóma, mert a leírásod alapján ez illik rá, bár fotó híján nehéz megmondani mi is volt, szóval annak a kellemetlen mellékhatása kampesz doloresz.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 19)

kishenceg írta:


> Majd pár év múlva fog kiderülni győztél-e.
> Gyógyszermellékhatástól félsz? A rosszul kezelt melanóma, mert a leírásod alapján ez illik rá, bár fotó híján nehéz megmondani mi is volt, szóval annak a kellemetlen mellékhatása kampesz doloresz.


Ott a fotó feljebb,de ez így is aggasztó.


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 19)

Néztem, de így elbaltázva csak bőrgyógyász tud pontosat mondani, miután dermatoszkóppal megvizsgálta. Érdekes, ha nekem jogi ügyem akad, ügyvédhez fordulok, de a jelek szerint aki ügyvéd, az mindenkitől okosabbnak képzeli magát. Mifelénk a legegyszerűbb falusi is orvosi dolgokban orvoshoz fordul.
Fiatal koromban egy hasonlóan orvosellenes haveromnak letört egy darab a metszőfogából, amit pillanatragasztóval ragasztott vissza. A szerencsének köszönhető, hogy nem lett nagyobb baja, mert az mint tudjuk cián akrilát.


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Február 19)

végre szép, napsütéses napra ébredtem, és ma egész nap pihenhetek


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 19)

mimi12 írta:


> végre szép, napsütéses napra ébredtem, és ma egész nap pihenhetek


Én is éppen heverészek, most tör ki rajtam az influenza, de az többnyire túlélhető.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Február 19)

Vigasztallak,iparkodj mert a jelenlegi 5 hetes.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 19)

janibacsi írta:


> Ha esetleg megosztanád ezt a pligint, akkor már én is elmondhatnám, hohy történt velem egy jó dolog, mert találtam egy plugint... egyébként gratulálok a könyvedhez!


Ezen ne múljék a boldogságod, tessék:
https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/addon/complete-youtube-saver/


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 19)

kishenceg írta:


> Én is éppen heverészek, most tör ki rajtam az influenza, de az többnyire túlélhető.


Vigyázz, fordulj dokihoz, mert akármi is lehet belőle! Különben is, optimistán fel kell tételezni, a dokinak is élnie kell valamiből...

Elárulom neked az aggodalmaskodónak (bár úgyis illetlenség aggodalmaskodni egy OPTIMISTA topikban...) hogy már messze szebb mint a fotón. Igencsak elhalványodott, könnyen kinézem belőle hogy még nyoma se marad némi idő múlva. Szóval NYUGI, ne aggódj!

Különben is a saját testem, na. Felesleges erről több szót csépelni, ha tudom hogy ilyen aggódók vagytok egy szót se írok róla, elképesztő hogy ez a kis ügy ennyi hozzászólást generált, s pláne hogy nem gratulációt hanem kitör belőletek a jó magyar pesszimista világnézet, és elkezdtek ajvékolni hogy jaj nem így kellett volna meg mi lesz később.

Évekkel később? Honnan tudod hogy évekkel később emiatt jön-e ki rajtam valami? Nem tudhatjuk, nem látunk a jövőbe. MOST ez sikerült és jól van ez így. A holnap gondjait hagyjuk meg a holnapnak, vagy a japán bölcsességgel élve: a hídon akkor menjünk át, amikor odaérkezünk...


----------



## janibacsi (2018 Február 21)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Ezen ne múljék a boldogságod, tessék:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/hu/firefox/addon/complete-youtube-saver/


Köszönöm. ma akkor már jó kezdődik a napom


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 23)

Vagyon mégegy jó hírem. Rám akartak sózni egy könyvet 199 dollárért. Maga a könyv ugyan érdekelt, mert ez volt a címe:

Principles of Compiler Design

Minthogy épp programnyelv(ek) tervezése az egyik legfontosabb hobbym, naná hogy az érdeklődési körömbe vág... Na de azért 199 dollár még egy USA-ban élő valakinek is akkora összeg, hogy nem fogja csak úgy odalökni gondolkodás nélkül. Szóval, inkább rákerestem a kedvenc helyemen, az Ebay-en... Találtam is belőle több példányt, különböző árakon. Úgy döntöttem, nekem megteszi a legolcsóbb is, használtan. 4.17 dollár volt, az imént rendeltem meg. Hát azért mégis van egy kis különbség az alig több mint 4 dollár és a 199 közt ugyebár... Igen, ebben a 4.17 dolcsiban még a postaköltség is benne van, jól gondoljátok! Figyelembe véve hogy kb 600 oldalas, kemény kötésű, ezért jó nehéz lehet amit nem olcsó elküldeni, ebből az következik hogy szinte ingyen szereztem be. Hát tényleg nem mindegy.

Ehhez hozzájön, hogy efféléket szívesen olvasok, angolul is (ez pedig angolul van - errefelé valami érthetetlen okból az emberek egyszerűen nem hajlandóak magyarul írni, ki hinné, micsoda ízlés...) és így még a nyelvet is gyakorolom.

No ezt nem azért akarom elolvasni mintha enélkül nem tudnék összegányolni egy compilert, egészen biztos hogy képes vagyok rá, tudniillik ezt már bebiozonyítottam... de hát maximalista vagyok, elképzelhető hogy akadnak hatékonyabb megoldások is mint amik eddig eszembe jutottak, hátha kapok jó ötleteket belőle, és tanulni nem szégyen, sőt, az se okvetlenül követelmény hogy újra feltaláljam a spanyolviaszt ezeregyedszerre...

Különben, ez egy régi, felszámolt könyvtárból való példány, és én kifejezetten szeretek ilyen helyekről venni. Élvezem, hogy adok még egy esélyt az életre egy ideig a könyveknek, nálam, azoknak amiket másképp kidobnának, ez szinte olyan, mintha befogadnék a lakásomba egy gazdátlan állatot. Mintegy úgy érzem, a könyv is örvend ennek. Tudom hogy ez csak afféle illúzió, a „holt anyag” megszemélyesítése, de mégis jó érzés.

Hm, úgy tűnik, még egy efféle majdnem embergyűlölő, magányos, morózus, különc, magának való, nerd és geek fazonnak is akad valami csekély érzelemvilága, érzései, emóciója...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Július 8)

Mintha nem lenne itt nagy élet... Lehetséges volna hogy ennyire ritkán történik jó az emberekkel?!

Csakazértis beírok dolgokat legalább a magam életéből. Találtam mégegy bicskát... Már annyi van hogy azt se tudom melyiket használjam...

Na de írok ennél komolyabbat is. Pár napja befizettem a Go!Angol nyelvtanfolyamra. Van ebben ugye rengeteg mindenféle, többek közt egy rakás audioanyag is, ami nyilván azért van hogy meghallgassa őket az ember... na de jaj nekem mivel hallgassam... Próbáltam mindenféle olyasmivel hogy mp3 lejátszó. Nekem nem vált be. Már a zenére se... Én szeretem, ha könnyen kiválaszthatom melyik számot vagy tartalomjegyzéket hallgathatom meg. Erre ezek a kis micsodák kvázi alkalmatlanok. Még az igazán drágák is olyan idióta módon vannak megcsinálva, hogy nem lehet ám rajtuk mappákat csinálni, vagy ha lehet is de azokat NEM VESZI FIGYELEMBE a hülye gép, hanem csak holmi „lejátszási listákat”, amiket persze ő maga az idióta gép kreál holmi „mp3tag”-nak nevezett infókból amik speciális módon vannak belerejtve a szám bináris adataiba...

GYŰLÖLÖM EZT.

Én ahhoz szoktam hozzá és azt szeretem, hogy direkt olyan könyvtárakba osztom szét FIZIKAILAG a fájlokat amikbe AKAROM valami akármiért mert CSAK. Mert nekem ahhoz van kedvem és kész!

MP3 lejátszók azonban valamiért rengeteg szolgáltatással rendelkeznek de épp ezzel a legnyilvánvalóbban kézenfekvőbbel NEM. Mintha direkt szivatni akarnának épp engem...

Számítógépen simán megoldom hogy épp ezt vagy azt a mappát játssza le. De ahhoz számítógép kell... Tehát vennem kell egy laptopot. Ez amiatt is előnyös, mert ahhoz hogy hallgathassam, kell a jelentős hangerő, ugye az angolnál pláne hogy kell hogy megértsem a fura kiejtésüket... Kitaláltam tehát hogy veszek egy aptopot, s annak a TETEJÉRE ráragasztok valahogy egy bikaerős hangszórót! Persze miért is ne olyan lenne minden laptop hogy ha lecsukom a fedelét, akkor azonnal leáll és nem szól tovább... de ez nem izgatott, tudtam hogy ha alapból ilyenek is de azért vagyok "obsessed Linux-maniac", hogy majd ezt én megoldom.

Ezt eldöntöttem, mondtam is a főnökömnek hogy a napokban veszek majd egy másik laptopot, valami olyasmit amiért nem nagy kár mert így el fogom csúfítani... Ugyanis kell mert angolul tanulok majd munka közben, de persze a fő gépemet nem áldozom be ilyen célra... (Oké, na, beismerem, van amúgyis második laptopom, de az a fürdőszobába van beállítva hogy a kádban fekve se nélkülözzem a biteket és bájtokat, szóval azt se akartam beáldozni). Na erre kiderült hogy már nagyon vén vagyok és feledékeny, elfeledkeztem ugyanis arról a jelentéktelen tényről hogy már nem Magyarországon élek hanem az USA-ban. Mert, Magyarok, figyeljetek: az Igazság Odaát van! Odaát, a nagy óceánon túl! Mert remélem kitaláltátok már hogy mi történt: A főnököm nézett rám egy másodpercig, majd valami olyasmit motyogott hogy "egy pillanat", beszaladt a belső szobába, majd azonnal ki is jött, komolyan addig se maradt ott hogy elég lett volna nekem egy alapos torokköszörülésre, és a kezembe nyomott egy laptopot...

Jó, persze, természetesen egy használt laptop volt. De tényleg tök jó arra amire nekem kell... És ingyen!

Én meg kérdeztem hogy "köszi főnök de gondolom ez tele van a te mindenféle bizalmas dolgaiddal még, igaz?"
Ő: —Semmi baj, egy ideje már nem használom és van másolatom úgyis mindenből. majd te letörlöd".

Tehát kaptam egy laptopot csak úgy ajándékba, és az is kiderült hogy maximálisan élvezem a főnök bizalmát. Természetesen eszem ágában se volt visszaélni vele, azzal kezdtem hogy újraparticionáltam a merevlemezt, azaz mindent letöröltem róla. Szóval nem tudom mi minden volt rajta, de mégis, azért valami biztos hiszen használta ő ezt jó darabig, szóval, jó érzés ha ennyire megbíznak valakiben! És mondom, csak úgy ingyen egy laptop... Juteszembe, korábban adott már nekem laptop-táskát is.

Igen, Amerika valóban nagyon szép hely, de mégse a tájak miatt imádom, hanem az itt élő emberek mentalitása miatt.


----------



## tengelice (2018 Július 8)

Nekem ez az írás dobta fel kicsit a nap kezdetét (Még reggel hatkor, de most ültem le enni, közben tudok írni.)
Én is most fizettem be erre a tanfolyamra, és én is rögtön el kezdtem nézegetni, min tudnám hallgatni tevékenykedéseim (mosogatás, takarítás, pakolás, kert, stb.) közepette hallgatni. A bajom is ugyanaz. 58 éves lévén nem olyan jó már a szemem, nem igazán jól kezelhetők erre a célra. Van egy ki netbookom is, amiről leválasztható egy tablet, de nem igazán felel meg arra, hogy ide-oda járkáljak vele. Egy mp4 lejátszón gondolkodom: az szerintem lejátssza az mp3-at is, és nagyobb a kijelzője, de nem tudom, a menüje mennyire jól kezelhető.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Július 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Mintha nem lenne itt nagy élet... Lehetséges volna hogy ennyire ritkán történik jó az emberekkel?!



Hajnalban mikor felébredtem azon motoszkált az agyam, hogy hónapok óta nem jelentkezett egy régi barátom. Előkerítettem a telefonomat rátettem a töltőre, gondoltam felhívom délelőtt. Hívtam, foglalt, írtam neki üzenetet, ha befejezed a beszélgetést csörögj rám, az elküldés pillanatában kaptam egy sms-t. Attól jött akinek írtam, szövege: ha befejezted csörögj rám! Azért volt foglalt mert engem hívott, én meg őt. 
Kell attól jobb, mint amikor egyszerre gondolunk egymásra? Hónapokig tartó csend után azonos időben keressük egymást csak azért, hogy megkérdezzük, hogy vagy mi van veled?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Július 8)

tengelice írta:


> Nekem ez az írás dobta fel kicsit a nap kezdetét (Még reggel hatkor, de most ültem le enni, közben tudok írni.)
> Én is most fizettem be erre a tanfolyamra, és én is rögtön el kezdtem nézegetni, min tudnám hallgatni tevékenykedéseim (mosogatás, takarítás, pakolás, kert, stb.) közepette hallgatni. A bajom is ugyanaz. 58 éves lévén nem olyan jó már a szemem, nem igazán jól kezelhetők erre a célra. Van egy ki netbookom is, amiről leválasztható egy tablet, de nem igazán felel meg arra, hogy ide-oda járkáljak vele. Egy mp4 lejátszón gondolkodom: az szerintem lejátssza az mp3-at is, és nagyobb a kijelzője, de nem tudom, a menüje mennyire jól kezelhető.



Ne aggódj, az mp4 videoformátumot jelent, tehát az mp4 lejátszó azt jelenti hogy már filmeket is le tud neked játszani. Szerintem erre semmi szükséged, ha rossz a szemed úgyis élvezhetetlennek tartod majd a kis képernyőn. Azt hogy „ne aggódj”, azt amiatt írtam mégis, mert ha az mp4-et le tudja játszani ami videó, akkor elég komoly ahhoz hogy lejátssza az audiofájlokat is, tehát az mp3-at tuti hogy simán lejátssza neked. ENNEK ELLENÉRE, ismétlem, nekem nem váltak be e kis kütyük, holott nekem is van olyanom ami képes lenne még videót is lejátszani. Hiába. Olyat nem tud hogy figyelembe vegye hogy fizikailag hogyan vannak a fájlok szétszortírozva a mappákba, és kínszenvedés kiválasztani vele egy konkrét fájlt a sok közül, olyan lassan „lapoz” a fájlok közt. Pedig eljátszottam hogy én egy gazdag amerikai vagyok már, pénz nem számít, drága cuccot vettem meg... hiába. Szóval nekem nigenis laptop kell, amit úgy állíthatok be ahogy csak nekem tetszik. Ezt eddigre különben meg is oldottam, már tegnap is azt hallgattam, bevált. Szerintem neked is laptop kéne, nem tudom miért nem amellett maradsz, miért nem felel meg neked? Ha a szemed miatt a laptopot se látod rendesen, akkor az mp4 lejátszó még sokkal nagyobb gond lenne neked mert sokkal kisebb a képernyője a laptopnál is.
Nem mellékesen, a laptopokat tuti be lehet állítani úgy, hogy nagyobb betűkkel írkáljanak a képernyőre. Nekem is sikerült, igaz hogy én Linuxot használok, de ENNYIT még az az általam utált Windows is biztos tud!


----------



## tengelice (2018 Július 8)

advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Szerintem neked is laptop kéne, nem tudom miért nem amellett maradsz, miért nem felel meg neked?



A laptoppal hogy csináljam, hogy fel-alá mászkálok a lakásban, miközben tevékenykedem, és közben hallgatom a leckéket? Max a hátamra kötve nem zavar a munkában. a 
Még azt gondoltam, hogy egy mp3 lejátszóra egyszerre mindig csak annyit teszek, amennyit pont meg akarok hallgatni. A számítógép mindig be van kapcsolva, lecserélni is macerás a fájlokat, de kb ugyanannyi idő lehet, gondolom, mint piszmogni a kiválasztással, a billentyűzet-egér kombináció pedig szimpatikusabb.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Július 8)

tengelice írta:


> A laptoppal hogy csináljam, hogy fel-alá mászkálok a lakásban, miközben tevékenykedem, és közben hallgatom a leckéket? Max a hátamra kötve nem zavar a munkában. a
> Még azt gondoltam, hogy egy mp3 lejátszóra egyszerre mindig csak annyit teszek, amennyit pont meg akarok hallgatni. A számítógép mindig be van kapcsolva, lecserélni is macerás a fájlokat, de kb ugyanannyi idő lehet, gondolom, mint piszmogni a kiválasztással, a billentyűzet-egér kombináció pedig szimpatikusabb.



Nos nekem pont ez volt a problémám szintén, ez amit írtál. De épp emiatt nem vált be az mp3 lejátszó: fülhallgatóval nem hallgathatom mert kényelmetlen, meg mert kevés fér rá illetve nehéz a kiválasztás, sőt, fülhallgatót nem is viselhetek mert akkor nem hallom ha hívnak váratlanul telefonon (a munkahelyről beszélek). Ritkán hívnak, nagyon ritkán hívnak munka közben, de ha MÉGIS, akkor az nagyon fontos és rém ciki ha nem veszem észre!

Tehát, mit tegyek? Nos, a megoldás IGENIS a laptop! Épp csak nem úgy, ahogy te gondolod, kedves tengelice! Ugyanis NEM KELL SEHOVA SE CIPELNI. Legalábbis egy szobán belül nem. Hanem:

Én azt tettem, hogy beállítottam úgy, hogy ha lecsukom a fedelét, akkor se szakítsa félbe a zenelejátszást, tehát ne térjen „aludni” (suspend, hibernate, mittudoménmi). Hogy ezt hogy lehet beállítani, nem írom le részletesen, mert én Linux oprendszert használok, te azonban vélhetőleg Windowst, aztán meg ez Linux disztónként is eltérő lehet. Mindenesetre abban biztos vagyok, valamiképp a Windows esetében is megoldható. Vagy végső esetben vidd be a laptopodat egy megfelelő szervízbe, s mondd hogy tegyenek rá neked Linuxot, de kifejezetten így beállítva! Ha nem ilyen lesz nem fizetsz!

Na de most jön a lényeg. Amiatt kell így beállítani, mert a tetejére (szóval a lecsukott tetejű laptop tetejére) felszereltem egy NAGYON ERŐS HANGSZÓRÓT! Felszerelhető tépőzárral, vagy erős ragasztóval, mindegy, majd te kitalálod hogyan. Nyilván attól is függ a módszer, mennyire akarod szépnek látni. (nálam a kinézet semennyire se volt szempont, képzelheted is hogy akkor miként mutat... ocsmányul, igen. De a célnak megfelel, teszi a dolgát...)
Leírom a márkáját is: AKAI iSound DGUN-880.
15 watos. Természetesen, ehhez már külön tápegység kell. Nos, e tápegységet bedugtam egy több férőhelyes hosszabbítóba, bedugtam oda a laptop tápegységét is, hosszabbítóstól betettem az egészet egy kidobásra ítélt erős piperetáskába, amin 2 lyukat fúrtam: egyiken jön ki a hosszabbító zsinórja amit a konnektorba dugok, a másikon meg az a 2 vékony zsinór amiből az egyik a hangszóróba megy, a másik a laptopba. A hangszóró maga természetese a jack porton át csatlakozik a laptophoz, ez a zsinór nem függ a pipereszatyortól, hiszen a hangszóró fixen ott van a laptop tetején...
Annak érdekében hogy ha kinyitod a laptop tetejét, ne boruljon fel az egész a hangszóró súlyától, felszerelés előtt meg kell nézned hogy hova tedd fel pontosan. Úgy kell kimérni, hogy ha a laptop ki van nyitva, akkor a hangszóró alja is kábé épp az asztalra kerüljön. Ekkor nem tud felborulni...

Na és ekkor annyi az egész, hogy reggel vagy amikor akarod odateszed az egész cókmókot a lakásban ahol az nagyjából „középen” lesz neked a napi munka során, kinyitod, elindítod, aztán lecsukod... Mégis szól, és nagy, NNNAAAAAAGGGGYYYYY hangerővel, hallod majd még a szomszéd szobákban is!

15 watt ehhez elég. USB meghajtású pici hangszórókkal ne is kísérletezz, kidobott pénz. Ez a típus azonban amit írtam, használtan megkapható (ha épp lehet kapni) olyan 6 és 10 ezer forint közti áron. Újonnan már nem találsz, már nem gyártják. De számos hasonló van, az emberek dobálják ki őket mert mindenki bluetooth lázban ég hogy vezeték nélküli az jaj de jó... frászt, több a baj vele mint a haszon! Ez a márka amit leírtam neked, a DGUN-880, ez azonban egyenesen LEGENDÁS, ezt jó ha tudod! Sokan nem tudják... De a profik igen! Persze, rém messze van a stúdióminőségtől, szóval ezt úgy értsd hogy ebben a teljesítménykategóriában. De ebben tényleg legendás, figyelembe véve mindent: árkategóriát, teljesítményt, tartósságot és hangminőséget! Van rajta még surround gomb is meg basszuskiemelő gomb is...

Ezt annyira így gondolom hogy elárulom neked, nekem nem is egy példányom van belőle, hanem beszereztem belőle pontosan 6 darabot...

Természetesen, egy így megbuherált laptop valóban randán néz majd ki. Ellenben nagyon hasznos lesz, elegendően hangos, kényelmesen kezelhető, és ha mégis el akarod vinni valahova, viszonylag könnyen megoldható.

Nekem bevált. Persze nem kizárt hogy nálad mások a preferenciák, de mielőtt elutasítod, gondold át alaposan. Tudom hogy a megoldás szokatlan, de néha előnyös bátornak lenni...


----------



## tengelice (2018 Július 9)

Köszönöm, ez már jó ötletnek tűnik. Erről eszembe jutott, hogy bár én sosem voltam oda azokért a több pontos hangszórókért, inkább idegesített a 3D-s hangzás, de ha egy olyan rendszert széttelepítek valahogy a lakásban, akkor nem kell az egész szomszédságnak angolt tanulni velem. Rosszul gondolom?


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Július 9)

tengelice írta:


> Köszönöm, ez már jó ötletnek tűnik. Erről eszembe jutott, hogy bár én sosem voltam oda azokért a több pontos hangszórókért, inkább idegesített a 3D-s hangzás, de ha egy olyan rendszert széttelepítek valahogy a lakásban, akkor nem kell az egész szomszédságnak angolt tanulni velem. Rosszul gondolom?


Hát nézd, bevallom hogy nem vagyok egy vájtfülü akárki! Igaz hogy nálam majdnem mindig szól a zene (vagy az angol leckék...), de hogy mi az a 3D hangzás, arról csak nagyon homályos fogalmaim vannak. Az én igényeimnek a sztereó épp megfelel, persze valami normális minőségű hangszóróval, és kellő hangerővel. Szóval 3D felől engem ne is kérdezz, de kell legyen a CH-n valami olyan fórum is ahova profi zenészek járnak, majd ők megaszondják neked a tutit erről...
Ha azonban a kérdésedet nem kifejezetten a 3D minőségre érted, hanem csak olyasmit akartál kérdezni hogy több hangszóró betevése a szobákba, mittudomén minden szobába ahol gyakran vagy 1 hangszóró (vagy 1 pár sztereo esetén), akkor persze hogy megoldható a dolog, épp csak nyilván többe kerül, mert nyilván annyi hangszóró kell ahány szobát így fel óhajtasz szerelni! Ezenfelül kell nekik valami vezeték is, mindegyiknek külön amivel a laptophoz kapcsolod őket. Persze most lehet arra gondolsz hogy minek az, bluetooth az istencsászár, vezeték nélküli, stb... Biztos megoldható úgy is, igen. A kérdés az, hány méterre van a hangszóró a laptoptól. És mennyi mindenféle van köztük ami leárnyékolhatja. És hátha a szomszéd is használ blútuszt és akkor zavarva van nálad a vétel vagy ő zavarja a te vételedet. Meg mittudomén, nem vagyok blutusz szakértő bevallom, utálom az egész vezeték nélküli technológiát. Különben is, a blutuszos vackok általában telepről mennek, amit töltögethetsz állandóan. Ráadásul messze drágábbak is legtöbbször, mint ami vezetékes. Emellett kérdéses az is, egyszerre hány ilyen vezetéknélküli bizbaszt tudsz a géphez párosítani, és tényleg elküldi-e mindre a zenét a masinád, vagy csak erre vagy arra... szóval sok szopás lehet ilyesmivel kapcsolatban... De persze a te dolgod...
Ami engem illet, én azt javaslom neked amit ki is próbáltam: Igenis maradj a vezetékes kapcsolatnál! Lehet hogy egy jó hosszú jack kábel drága, de még mindig messze olcsóbb mint ha minden hangszóród blutuszos. Persze a laptopokon jellemzően csak 1 jack konnektor van, de semmi vész, ne aggódj: annyi az egész hogy veszel egy vagy több úgynevezett "jack splitter" nevű micsodát, ez olyan hogy az egyik végét bedugod a laptopba ahopva amúgyis kéne a hangszórót vagy fülhallgatót bedugni normális esetben, a másik végén meg e splitternek van minimum 2 konnektor (ekkor ha pont 2 van többnyire jack y kábelnek nevezik), vagy kettőnél is sokkal több van rajta, például akkor efféle:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Headphone-Splitter-Rockstar-5-Jacks-3-5mm-Audio-Sound-adapter/253177417812
Mint látod nem is drága, forintba átszámolva ezer forint körül van az ára, persze attól is függ hány kimenete van.
A lényeg amnire nagyon vigyázz, hogy efféle splitterhez okvetlenül olyan hangszórót csatlakoztass aminek külön tápegysége van, mert nyilván a feszültség annyi felé oszlik el ahány kimenete van, szóval ha pusztán ezzel akarnád meghajtani a hangszórót az bukta, nem arra van, a szuflát külön konnektorból kell vegye a hangszóró... az a hangszórótípus amit írtam, a DGUN-880 tökéletes e célra. Én megcsináltam így, hogy a laptop a szobámban van az ágyam mellett, de van egy hangszóróm a fürdőszobában, így ott is hallgathatok bármit a kádban fekve kényelmesen.

Na szóval nem ragozom tovább, azt hiszem érted. Illetve ha így akarod megoldani, akkor még el se kell csúfítanod a laptopodat azzal, hogy a tetejére ragasztasz egy hangszórót. Mentségemre legyen mondva, nálam fontos szempont volt hogy az egész cókmók azért mégis mozgatható legyen, viszonylag kényelmesen. Szóval kompromisszumos megoldást kerestem. De ha téged tényleg csak otthon érdekel ez az egész, akkor valóban előnyösebb, ha egyszerűen egyszer bekábelezed így a lakást, hangszórót küloön tápegységekkel mindenhova ahol neked fontos, a zenét a laptop szolgáltatja, az elosztást pedig megoldod efféle jack Y splitterekkel. Hidd el semennyire se fog rontani a minőségen a splitter, az nem azon múlik, hanem hogy maga a hangszóró milyen minőséget ad le, meg hogy maga a felvétel milyen minőségű. Egyetlen dologra kell még vigyáznod: mint a jack csatlakozónál, úgy a splittereknél is van monó is meg sztereó is, szóval, alaposan nézz utána hogy biztos sztereót vegyél... Kapható fillérekért jack hosszabbító kábel is, ha neked kell, ekkor olyat keress hogy male-female kiosztású, és abból is van monó is meg sztereó is, tehát ezt tartsd észben vásárláskor.


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

Gyönyörű az idő, nem kell ma sokat dolgoznom, és jót aludtam éjjel!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Október 18)

Szintén jót aludtam az éjjel, imádtam, hogy a langyos szél símogatott a napfényes délutánon és sok- sok idő után végre Boldog voltam...


----------



## Párhuzamos_György (2019 Február 14)

Na korábban egy másik topikban elsírtam a búbánatom hogy milyen lestrapált hely ez az USA, itt még Országh-féle magyar-angol és angol-magyar szótárból se lehet kapni NAGYszótárt, csak maximum kéziszótárt... De SIKERÜLT végre! Más apropóból kapcsolatba kerültem egy eladóval az Ebay-en, és kiderült róla hogy magyar. Minthogy épp könyveket árult, mondtam neki mi kéne ha vóna... Mire ő, hogy szerinte neki lesz ilyen is a pincéjében, bár nem új. De nem hiányos... Már ki is fizettem, remélem hamarosan megjön.
Na jó, nem mondom hogy fillérekbe került volna, de ne feledjük, 4 óriási kötetről van szó... Hú hogy mennyire örülök neki már előre is!


----------



## Szaule (2019 Augusztus 13)

Érdekelne a könyved! Feltöltöd? Érdekelne egy ilyen bolygó is. Van még hely?
Csak nehogy Passenger legyen!




advocatus_diaboli írta:


> Hi meg háj meg minden, kedves mindenki! E topik azon célból lett nyitva, mert világunkban és életünkben oly sok a bánat és a bú... Illik tehát hogy legyen egy olyan hely is benne, ahol a kedves Olvasó és Idelátogató kizárólag - értitek KIZÁRÓLAG!!!! - csak JÓ hírekkel szembesülhet! Méghozzá kéretik kerülni a politikát meg az általánosságokat: kizárólag oyan hírekre azaz örömökre gondolok, amik SZEMÉLYESEN ÁTÉLTEK, tehát amik konkrétan megtörténtek valakivel!
> 
> Példákkal élve: Az nem e topik témája hogy „jaj de jó mert ma Zambezi árvaházaiban minden kisgyereknek jutott reggeli kakaó”. Ez általánosság. Hovatovább, az se biztos hogy igaz, mert aki ideírja, vélhetőleg csak a hírekből értesült róla, de a médiák gyakran hazudnak.
> 
> ...


----------

